# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte Halaçoğlu'nun kripto Ermeni listesi

## bozok

*İşte Halaçoğlu’nun kripto Ermeni listesi*



01 Nisan 2010 Perşembe / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

Türk Tarih Kurumu eski Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu’nun yaptığı “PKK’nın üst düzeyindekilerin yüzde 60 ila 80’i Ermeni” açıklaması, PKK üyesi ve yandaşı yabancı unsurları gündeme getirdi.*


PKK’nın, gerek dağ ve gerekse de şehir kadrolarının yönetici pozisyonunda bulunan bine yakın kişi, istihbarat birimlerince tek tek tespit edildi. 1990’larda gündemden düşmeyen *“Terör örgütü mensubunun sünnetsiz,Ermeni ve diğer etnik kökenden oldukları”* iddiaları yapılan ayrıntılı araştırmada doğrulandı.


ürneğin Kongra-Gel PKK'nın cephe örgütü Avrupa Kürt Demokratik Toplum Koordinasyonu (CDK) sözde meclis üyesi ve *Abdullah ücalan*’ın Avrupa'daki para kasası olarak bilinen *Nuriye Kesbir*’in, Yezidi asıllı olduğu belirtiliyor. *Nuriye Kesbir*, Eylül 2001 yılında Hollanda’ya yasadışı yollardan girmek isterken yakalanmış, tutuklanmış, Türkiye’nin tüm başvurularına rağmen Türkiye’ye iade edilmemişti.


*İşte o listedeki diğer bazı çarpıcı isimler:*


*Feleknaz Uca:* Avrupa Parlamentosu üyesi Uca, Kürt değil Yezidi asıllı. Feleknaz Uca'nın babası Abdullah Uca da PKK terör örgütünün güdümündeki Yezidi Kürdistan Birliği'nin başkanıdır.


*Semra Bakır:* PKK’nın yurtdışında sözde “sürgün hükümeti” kurma çalışmalarında delege seçilen 1959 Silvan doğumlu Semra Bakır, bir Hıristiyan Ermenisi'dir. Semra Bakır’ın kardeşi Armenak Bakır ise adını Orhan olarak değiştirerek terör örgütü TİKKO’ya katılmıştır. ürgütün merkez komitesine kadar yükselen Orhan Bakır güvenlik güçleriyle girdiği çatışmada öldürülmüştür.


*Meryem Tabaş:* PKK’nın yurtdışında bir dönem giriştiği sözde “sürgün hükümeti” kurma çalışmalarında delege seçilen Meryem Tabaş’ın dedesi Hokar ve ninesi Haykanuş Ermeni asıllıdır.


*Abdulaziz üzdemir:* Dedesi Yusuf ve ninesi Kazo Ermeni asıllıdır. 1953 İdil doğumlu terör örgütü militanı Abdulaziz üzdemir 21.02.1991 tarihinde şırnak ili İdil ilçesi Köyceğiz Köyü yakınlarında Türkiye'den Suriye'ye geçmek isterken PKK örgüt mensupları ile güvenlik güçleri arasında çıkan silahlı çatışmada ölü olarak ele geçirilmiştir. Yapılan muayenesinde sünnetsiz olduğu tespit edilmiştir.


*Levent Kayadağ:* Dedesi Mikdat ve Ninesi Havuş Ermeni asıllıdır. 1972 Siverek doğumlu PKK terör örgütü militanı Levent Kayadağ 16.10.1993 tarihinde Elazığ ili Alacakaya üataklı Köyü yakınlarında köy korucuları ile girdiği çatışma da ölü olarak ele geçirilmiştir. Yapılan muayenesinde sünnetsiz olduğu tespit edilmiştir.


*Mehmet üztunç:* Dedesi Musa ve ninesi Mirari Ermeni asıllıdır. 08.09.1993 tarihinde Antalya da PKK terör örgütü mensubu olmaktan ve örgüte yardım ve yataklık yapmaktan tutuklanmıştır. 1954 Beytüşşebap doğumlu Mehmet üztunç 19.08.2000 tarihinde HADEP Antalya İl Yönetim Kurulu üyesi seçilmiştir.


*üürük raporu alarak askere gitmeyen, dağa çıkan Ermeni asıllı PKK terör örgütü mensupları*


*Orhan ülsen:* Büyük dedesi İliyo ve ninesi Mari Ermeni asıllıdır. 1977 Silvan doğumlu Orhan ülsen çürük raporu alarak askere gitmemiştir. Orhan ülsen PKK terör örgütünün dağ kadrosundandır.


*İdris Sefil:* Büyük dedesi Avit ve ninesi Cevahir Ermeni asıllıdır. 1977 Karayazı doğumlu PKK terör örgütü mensubu İdris Sefil, Adana; 1 No’lu DGM mahkemesinde 3713sa/- : CK/168: yasadışı silahlı örgüt kurmak veya katılmaktan yargılanmış, hapis cezası almıştır. Terör örgütü PKK-YCK örgütlenmesi içerisinde faal olmuştur. Konya HADEP il teşkilatı gençlik komisyonu üyesi olan İdris Sefil, çürük raporu alarak askere gitmemiştir. 25.04.2006 tarihinde K.Irakta çıkan silahlı çatışma sonrasında öldürülen Ersin Sefil'in de yakınıdır.


*Hacı İçer:* Dedesi Ali ve ninesi Gule Ermeni asıllıdır. 1974 Hazro Doğumlu PKK terör örgütü mensubu Hacı İçer, HADEP Diyarbakır Hazro ilçe teşkilatı yönetim kurulu üyesidir. PKK terör örgütü mensubu Hacı İçer çürük raporu alarak askere gitmemiştir.


*Hatice Arat:* Adana’da bebek çantası ile yakalanan saçları röfleli PKK'lı canlı bomba Hatice Arat Yezidi asıllıdır. Dedesi Hasso ve ninesi Meryem Yezididir. 12.04.2007 tarihinde Adana'da bir internet kafede bebek çantasına koyduğu el bombası ve 9 kilo 750 gram A-4 plastik patlayıcı ile birlikte canlı bomba olarak eylem yapmak üzere iken güvenlik güçlerince yakalanmıştır.


*Sidar şimşek:* Büyük dedesi Bedros ve ninesi Luşin Ermeni asıllıdır. 1978 Silvan doğumlu DEHAP'lı Sidar şimşek, DEHAP Silvan ilçe teşkilatı faaliyetlerinde yer almaktadır. PKK terör örgütü mensubu Sidar şimşek DEHAP Silvan ilçe teşkilatı tarafından, 18.11.2005 günü "şemdinli ve Yüksekova’da yaşanan olaylar" ile ilgili olarak yapılan basın açıklamasına katılıp yasadışı slogan atarak topluluğu güvenlik kuvvetlerimize karşı provoke etmiştir.


*Misyoner HADEP’li*


*Dilaver üncü:* 1973 Yaylayanı doğumlu Dilaver üncü, İzmir ili Konak ilçe teşkilatı HADEP yönetim kurulu üyesi olup İzmir'de misyonerlik faaliyetleri içerisinde bulunmuştur. Dilaver üncü kilise içerisinde vaaz ve eğitim verebilecek düzeyde bilgiye sahiptir.


*Edip Yıldız:* Büyük dedesi ğaço ve ninesi Rihan Ermeni asıllıdır. 1965 Firke doğumlu PKK terör örgütü mensubu Edip Yıldız, HADEP parti meclis üyesidir. Edip Yıldız PKK terör örgütü mensuplarının avukatlığını yapmaktadır. Nevşehir E tipi cezaevinde yatan PKK terör örgütü mensubu Nimet Can'ın avukatlığını yapmıştır.


*Haşim Benek:* Büyük dedesi şiho ve ninesi Kitro Ermeni asıllıdır. 1964 Uludere doğumlu PKK terör örgütü militanı Haşim Benek 16/03/1985 günü şırnak ilçesi Dereler Köyü civarında eşek mağaraları mevkiinde güvenlik kuvvetleri ile teröristler arasında çıkan çatışmada sağ olarak ele geçirilmiş ve Diyarbakır Synt Asm mahkemesinde CK/168 : yasadışı silahlı örgüt kurmak veya katılmaktan yargılanmıştır. Haşim Benek DEP Antalya merkez Muratpaşa Belediye encümen adayı olmuştur.


*Ayhan Kaysi:* Büyük dedesi Görgis ve ninesi şemuni Ermeni asıllıdır. 1980 Siirt doğumlu PKK terör örgütü militanı Ayhan Kaysi örgüt adına faaliyette bulunduğu süre içerisinde;
- 1994 yılı yaz aylarında şırnak ili Beytüşşebap ilçesi Mezra Köyü korucuları ile silahlı çatışma
- 1994 yılı sonbahar aylarında Hakkari ili merkez Aşut ve Geman köyleri karayolunda güvenlik kuvvetleriyle silahlı çatışma,
-1995 yılı ilkbahar aylarında K.Irak'ta gerçekleştirilen çelik operasyonunda güvenlik kuvvetleriyle silahlı çatışma,
-1995 yılı yaz aylarında Hakkari ili merkez Aşut köyünden (8) çobanın kaçırılması,
-1996 yılı Mayıs ayı içerisinde Hakkari ili merkez Aşut Köyüne silahlı saldırı,
-1996 yılı sonbahar aylarında K.Irak sınırında Siyah Kayalık taburuna silahlı saldırı,
-1997 yılı Ağustos ayı içerisinde Bitlis ili Hizan ilçesi kırsalında güvenlik kuvvetlerine silahlı saldırı eylemlerine katılmıştır.
-11.08.1997 tarihinde Siirt Emniyet Müdürlüğüne teslim olmuştur
-29.06.1999 tarihinde Van DGM mahkemesinde devletin bütünlüğüne karşı cürümleri düzenleyen CK/125'nci maddeden yargılanarak 16 yıl 8 ay ağır hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştır.
-PKK itirafçısı olup Bitlis E tipi kapalı cezaevinde yatmakta iken 06.10.1999 günü tahliye olmuştur.


*İşTE 476 PKK TERüR üRGüTü MENSUBU ve 569 PKK YANLISININ TAM LİSTESİ*...

----------

